

Five tips to ensure the TSA doesn't steal your stuff - nathanmarz
http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/travel/tips/air/5797824.html

======
joejohnson
Those tips weren't very good. They boiled down to "don't have expensive things
with you."

I heard that if you travel with a firearm, your bag is screened separately,
and in front of you. Then your luggage is locked (locking is mandatory on bags
with firearms) and sent on it's way. One article on lifehacker suggested
carrying a starter pistol to utilize this loophole:
[http://lifehacker.com/5448014/pack-a-gun-to-protect-
valuable...](http://lifehacker.com/5448014/pack-a-gun-to-protect-valuables-
from-airline-theft-or-loss)

------
kjhgfvbnjmk
>You can appeal your case to my counterpart at the TSA

So thats how people get on the no-fly list

